# How is everyone doing?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its that time again for me to ask how everyone is doing?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I'll go first......







I'm on day 78.I just got thru my worst flare time with a minimum of anti-spasmodics and a maximum of hypno & relaxation. When I say a maximum of hypno & relaxation I mean I have taken key phrases or words from the hypno tapes that remind me to keep my inner self calm, remind me that I'm in control & that tell me I'm safe & I repeat them to myself thru out the day. I usually take a deep gut breath or two & repeat them to myself in my head. I also do this first thing in the morning as well. Was I uncomfortable? Yeah, *BUT* the pain wasn't anywhere near as intense as before hypno. In a word I was FUNCTIONAL! I could continue with my activities despite the uncomfortable feeling. The pain was bordering on just annoying, not REAL bad like it had been. I stood up straight the whole time, whereas before hypno I'd a been hunched over. Everytime I stood up or got up this weekend I kept being surprised that I could do so, ALL the way,... Without the pain! The uncomfortable feeling was just the bloating I think. That has also retreated more quickly than it did b/4 hypno. All in all I'm extremely pleased with the results I have seen so far. I'm going down the home stretch now & I'm excited about it. Thanks for all of your help & encouragement.







BQ


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, on side 5 and feeling very good. Glad to hear Mike had a good r&r. Thanks, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good to hear BQ and Norbert, way to go.







I guess people are doing well if there not posting also I hope.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric, BQ and Norb!I'm on day 48 only two days to go to half way! woo hoo! Of course I'd probably be on like day 90 if I hadn't kept getting excited at the results and then falling off the wagon!







I'm doing just fine, IBS is still there but fairly mild and tolerable - as long as I keep off the dairy products! My constipation has completely gone and I'm just alternating between normal and D now - but since its only uncomfortable for the first twenty minutes of the morning when I wake up - I don't take much heed to it.I'm also back to sleeping completely normal now - which is great!I've been back at work full-time since last thursday and that's going along great too - I've noticed how much my attitude has changed - and how I don't get stressed out like I did before - which is great!I've even been recommending Mike's tapes to people at work that I know would benefit....can I get commission for that?







Now just looking forward to my remaining 52 days of tapes.....Clair


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

My IBS is still doing good, I haven't had an attack for some time now and I am very happy about that, now if I could just get this anxiety thing to go away I would be almost normal, well as normal as I get.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, that is great to hear your back on track, since your right at the half way mark and doing so well, I would imagine at the end you will be greatly improved.







keep us posted.Sickofsick, if you can make chat on Sunday that would be great. You have had a lot happen recently and it takes time to work those things out,but you will get there. Try to keep your mind active and focused on something as that can help. Also, remember that your thoughts can alter your bodies responces and chemical balance. It can help to monitor your thoughts. I believe IBS makes our minds race and monitoring our thoughts and trying to take them one at a time can help.Have you read Dr Bolen's book by any chance? It is excellent for this.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hi erici'm doing alright...i'm on side 5 now, and i guess those mind armies are battling in my brain cause i'm not liking side 5 for some strange reason....can't "get into it" like the other tapes. so far, my favorite side is side 3...ergo, my sore leg with the wheel, etc. heh! i'm doing the step in my mind now, saving the physical part for when i'm driving.for some weird reason, on side 5, when Mike says comfort, calm, etc., it's not calming me down. i find my mind wandering and thinking about the day's happenings, what i have to do tomorrow....hopefully it will get better and i'm sticking to it no matter what. take care all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotronexlvr, hey were all human when it comess to our minds wandering. Try to stay focused on his voice though and try to move your concious mind out of the way as much as you can.You will over ride those mind armies in time, don't worry. Recognizing them is important however.Did you read the new article I posted?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

eric, I would love to join in chat Sunday but I am rarely home Sunday nites. My days to help with my Dad are Saturday mornings and Sunday evenings. Also this Sunday is Father's Day, A day I get to spend with him the doctors said would never happen. I have not read the book but I'm hoping Friday to get out to a book store, there is few I would like to buy about anxiety and panic attacks. I am determined to beat this thing!Tina


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

I have a problem with side 5, too. Can't be specific here I guess, but practically all of the imagery is tough for me to get into. And I know you say stay just focued on his voice, but he's asking us to visualize certain things and all of it feels like a stretch. Where he says something should feel easy and without effort near the beginning, I can't feel it that way (hint, it's been so long since I've been in the country). And something else toward the end flowing easily -- I can't even picture that. And there's so much TO it! Side 4 was the easiest for me to get into.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Side 5 trouble huh? Yeah I know what you mean guys, but I kinda pretend I'm zoning out & daydreaming, only at night







I tried to just take snippets of the imagery when I first began listening to side 5. Like I "worked" on just an image at a time. Some images are easier than others for me, so I just did one difficult one at a time. I used my memory of things similar, always recalling a very positive time when I felt exceptionally good, safe, happy, or just content. I had confidence that my sub-con was picking up what it was supposed to & just didn't worry about things that were difficult to picture. Cause I really don't think the images themselves are meant to cause us worry or concern. So I wouldn't get worried or concerned. Perhaps letting your sub-con do the "work", while relaxing & pretending you are watching a nice movie with those images or something would help. Anyway I wouldn't worry about it. The attention wandering is something I'm sure we all struggle with. I tried to imagine that Mike was actually sitting in front of me, talking to me. I did this so I would keep my attention on his voice & not be "rude" by letting my thoughts wander







I dunno, he's such a nice guy, I wouldn't want to be rude







LOL!Anyway hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2001)

Hi All,Many thanks for your comments.Side 5 does seem to create more comments than any other







Try and persevere with it, the program is designed to build on the proceeding session becuase we are constantly changing. sometimes we feel comfrortable with a session and can sometimes get into a rut, and then when we have to move on and go back onto unfamiliar terrotory we resist on a sub/c level sometimes. This is sometimes the reason people make progress then don't continue with the program until the symptoms start up again.But that this is all natural human behaviour.Again thanks all for the comments







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

I'm on day 39. I've been doing pretty well, although yesterday I had a slight spell that surprised me. No idea what caused it. I'm still on side 4 so I am VERY curious about side 5!







I'm curious about something though. I still really don't know what all of side 4 is yet because I go to sleep somewhere during it. So when I feel my stomach getting jittery I can remember some previous things to try (I feel better when I push my left foot down), but I'm confused. From reading the posts I understand we are supposed to use these images to help when we need them because we have to be active in our healing, but if you don't know what the images are, how can you be active? Does your subconscious know what it's supposed to do? Thanks for input!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

BR, I fall asleep on poor Mike all the time! However even though I'm not consciously hearing everything at the end of the session I am still able to use the images I consciously hear at the beginning of the sessions. Also some nights I fall asleep later in the session so I can consciously hear more of them on those nights. Don't worry your sub-con is picking up all that it should.







Hope this helps! BQ


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Eric, I'm almost on day 30. I've not been on the board much lately. Life is busy being home with the kids for the summer. My gas and bloating have cut back dramatically but I've done a few things different besides the tapes so I'm not sure which it is that's helping. I've started probiotics and stuck with them faithfully this time and don't eat any junk food during the day, only evenings. It seems like a long road ahead with the tapes but I'm determined to stick with it.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

BQ-Thank you for the help and support! BR


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hoorah! just wanted to celebrate getting half way! I reached day 50 last night! Clair


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats Clair!!! Whoo Hoo!!! Keep Going Girl!







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2001)

I started listening to the tapes yesterday.1 down, 99 to go...Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2001)

Tonight I start Day 26. o far so good. The biggest change I have noticed is in my attitude/outlook. I find that I am not thinking about IBS anywhere near as much! And for me this is a mjor step in the right direction!!!


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Eric,Nothing significant to report at the moment.I don,t question my daughter too much about the tapes, but I have an optimistic feeling about her health at the moment.She is doing the tapes every night, so I think she must be feeling some benefit.A lot of anxiety/stress at the moment with final year of school mid year exams, but no huge "attacks".The tapes are also I think helping her accept that IBS is something she has to deal with.There was a lot of "Why me?" before.(She is only 17) thanks gilly


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Hi All,Many thanks for the feedback.BR the subc is taking it in, you will find intime that things click into place and you will pick up what's needed for your particular background, thought patterns etcEnjoy side 5 when you get to it







For those that fall a sleep on me, I'm used to it







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"Man You'd think he'd be too busy to read each & every word of each post" she whispers conspiratorily with an face full of egg.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

First how are people doing with the side issues, okay I hope and let us know, but I suggest if there is something that may bother you to work with it as much as possible, say perhaps changing imagery slightly in your mind so you are comfortable with it. I have to say, that some of this is erie for a reason and some of it is just how we interpret things individually and those interpretations can be manipualted to our benefits and comfort. I think someone else posted they had designed there own castle and that is kindof what I mean here.Catherine, way to go I am sure the tapes are helping, but as long as we get there its all a plus. I think you will notice more in time how they are helping. That happens to quite a few people. It is an underlying suttle thing at first and when you look back it becomes way more noticiable I think you'll find. Glad your improving.Clair, way to go and keep us updated.boesie, keep us informed and enjoy the journey.







BR, you can go back a ways to previous sessions and just listen to them. That can help, right now don't worry about it though and it will take its own course. Hope things are going well for you. Build on the positive and ackknowledege the negative and let it go.







Kadit, attitude I think is the first to change for a lot of people and this in itself plays a big part in the symptoms, so its looking good for you. Like I mentioned to BR work with the positive, acknowledge the negative and let it go. Still early and a good sign your noticing this.







gilly, keep working with it for some it does take longer then others,its just the way were all differently made up.I am glad to hear this with your daughter, as I was a kid with IBS I cannot recommend this approach more for kids early on with IBS. It may even help to keep it from getting worse in the future by the working on the anxiety,symptoms and quality of life that build up the longer we have the condition. So this is very good to hear.BQ, your doing great, I can tell by reading your threads and your words of wisdom.







Persist, give us an update when you can and let it happen and try not to fight it, if that makes sense and came out right. Let us know of course if we can help.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

